

SaaSquatch Radio Ep3 Andrew Torba CEO of Kuhcoon - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatch-radio-episode-3-andrew-torba-ceo-kuhcoon/

======
codercraig
Andrew’s the CEO and Co-Founder of Kuhcoon an ad platform that helps companies
manage and optimize their social ads. We talk about the overall trends in the
retargeting/native ad industry and the growth strategy for Kuhcoon.

Read more: [http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatch-radio-
episode-3...](http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/saasquatch-radio-
episode-3-andrew-torba-ceo-kuhcoon/)

